# Gestor / personal tax advisor in Madrid: any recommendations?



## Timoteo7 (Feb 15, 2016)

I am an American expat in Madrid, will use my accountant in the states to file my personal U.S. tax return, but seek a gestor in Madrid to help file my Spanish return. I know I won't have to worry about 2017 taxes for many months, but might as well start research now. 

I believe that I could get help directly from the Agencia Tributaria, but always worked with an intermediary in the U.S., rather than directly through the IRS, and would like to try that approach here as well.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have moved your post over to the Spanish section of the forum. Folks there may have more ideas about finding a gestor in Spain.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I can give you a contact for someone, but you cannot use the private messaging system yet.

Either keep posting to get to the minimum required to be eligible for PMs, or post here contact details for yourself.


----------



## Timoteo7 (Feb 15, 2016)

I can receive PMs on expatforum! Please fire away. 



Overandout said:


> I can give you a contact for someone, but you cannot use the private messaging system yet.
> 
> Either keep posting to get to the minimum required to be eligible for PMs, or post here contact details for yourself.


----------

